# any suggestions?



## chefjae757 (Apr 6, 2010)

looking for a good authentic traditional german cookbook, as well as authentic irish. can anybody give me a good suggestion?


----------



## coup-de-feu (Aug 4, 2010)

One of my favorite German cook books is "Klassisch Osterreichisch Kuche". Its actually Austrian but in the same genera.  It tells you how to make all sorts of classical things like the meat preparations/pates they make there and many dumplings.  Full of history as well.

Another good one (especially for a student) is "classical cooking the modern way" by Phillip Pauli, who is the third generation master chef in charge of the culinary program in Switzerland.  It covers all the basics with out a wasted sentence.

Kinsale is considered to be the gastro-cap of Ireland.  They have an Irish cooking school there.  I have not read the books but it might be a good place to start:  "Kinsale cook book"


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

"THE GERMAN COOKBOOK" by Mimi Sheraton,  available at Amazon.com, is excellent.  HubbyDearest and I fullfilled his dream (his dream, my nightmare) of opening a German-style restaurant many (many) years ago.  I was the cook, even though I had to first learn how to prepare the dishes that would be on the menu. To complicate things further,  his lordship thought that the perfect location for his dinner house would be close to a German community.  This book literally saved my fannie. The author assumes you at least know how to boil water.  There are no pictures,  but excellent instructions with each recipe.  Although we moved on decades ago,  I still refer to this book for authentic recipes at home.  I've also seen it at Barnes & Nobel,  and Borders.


----------

